# Help fixing a large burn hole in a table



## PatrickW (Nov 12, 2008)

This hole was caused by a lightbulb being left on sitting on the table. The hole goes about 1/4 inch deep I am wondering what I could use to fill the hole to make it a level surface with the rest of the table, the hole is about 4 inches across.










thanks for any help


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I assume you are going to either paint the table top or veneer over it. Bondo, the stuff auto body shops use, would fill that hole.


----------



## PatrickW (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah i'll probably finish it after I fill the hole, thanks for the suggestion, here's a pic from above:


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd use a router with a pin to trim it round & flatten the bottom , then cut a matching plug & glue .


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

BudK said:


> I'd use a router with a pin to trim it round & flatten the bottom , then cut a matching plug & glue .


I agree, and you could make the repair look like
it belonged. Use some small pegs to add to the
look.

Added character!

This is in our bedroom, the flooring is from an old
boat deck and we had a very limited amount of
material. There was a hole. We cut the piece out
and moved the good part back to match the grain.
There are three of these done in the floor.


With a little work and finding the right piece of wood
to use, you could have something like this.


----------



## PatrickW (Nov 12, 2008)

BudK said:


> I'd use a router with a pin to trim it round & flatten the bottom , then cut a matching plug & glue .



I agree that would be the best option, it's what I thought to do originally but I don't have the tools to do this available to me at the moment. Thanks though!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

nothing you do at this point is going to look natural unless you fill it and veneer the entire top. Or cut out a square and replace with a similar wood. Not having the right tools for the job doesnt help either. Since you didnt have the tools for the job, if you dont care about the looks too much... Assuming you could get your hands on some chisels and a belt sander. You could square it off the best you can with a chisel, level it the best you can with some sort or filler, glue in some thin stock lumber and belt sand the piss out of it until it is flat. Or you could fill it sand it and paint it, which is what I would do.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A router inlay guide bushing set would make it pretty simple to make a perfect fitting Dutchman patch. The shape of the patch is nearly limitless.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

PatrickW said:


> I agree that would be the best option, it's what I thought to do originally but I don't have the tools to do this available to me at the moment. Thanks though!


What tools do you have and where are you located?


----------



## PatrickW (Nov 12, 2008)

djonesax said:


> Or you could fill it sand it and paint it, which is what I would do.



This is what I'm doing, thanks everybody for your input, the table isn't really a very nice piece of furniture or anything. Thanks for the help!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

knotscott said:


> A router inlay guide bushing set would make it pretty simple to make a perfect fitting Dutchman patch. The shape of the patch is nearly limitless.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I would inlay the entire table top with some sort of theme, as to make it a one-of-a-kind ...or inlay the name of who did it!! Rick


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

pat;
Would it be possible to remove the board. If so,you could just flip it over and reattach it.

God Bless;Mainzy


----------



## jonathan0908 (Jul 20, 2014)

knotscott said:


> A router inlay guide bushing set would make it pretty simple to make a perfect fitting Dutchman patch. The shape of the patch is nearly limitless.
> 
> View attachment 5474
> View attachment 5475


it's so nice and coverting...
_____________________
bosch 4000 reviews


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jonathan0908 said:


> it's so nice and coverting...



This thread is about 6 years old, and this is what you come up with?


















.


----------



## jonathan0908 (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it also value curently...
__________________
bosch 4000 accessories


----------

